# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Modena-Best Food in Italy?

## Angela

Well, clearly, that's not true; Parma has the best food in Italy. :)

A good video, nonetheless, with lovely views of a lovely small city, and charming posters.




Bruno Barbieri, famous Italian chef, from Bologna, and obsessed with tortellini. :) Here he shows how to make fonduta di parmigiana, or fondue of parmigiano cheese to "sauce" the tortellini, and yes, you use heavy cream. People obsessed with "Alfredo" sauce might want to consider making it this way. My nonna, from Parma, often dressed our anolini this way.

Start at 1:17. Basically, two or so ladles of meat broth, then a mound of grated parmigiano, heavy cream, and grated nutmeg.




I have a fondness for him despite his at times rather annoying arrogance, because he looks like my mother's father. :)

----------


## Angela

I found a recipe that gives proportions, and that you can use even if you don't have any leftover brodo. You can, of course, then double or triple depending on the amount of tortellini or anolini.

Have no idea why he didn't grate nutmeg over it; it's essential in my opinion.





Way too much sauce on these imo, but I suppose it's a matter of taste. Not how we do it in my family.

----------

